# Do you creak?



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2013)

Αν έχετε προσέξει κι εσείς αυτό το φαινόμενο, ακούστε αυτό το ωραίο podcast του Lexicon Valley. Εγώ πάντως το έχω προσέξει, και μ' εκνευρίζει πολύ:

In the early 1980s, Valleyspeak—with its liberal use of “like,” totally grody vocabulary and high rising terminal—swept the nation with the help of surf culture and Frank Zappa, and signaled for many the coming end of the world. Although we somehow managed to endure that frightful fad and beat back the apocalypse, doomsayers—including our own Bob Garfield—claim that yet another pox is now upon us. Researches have identified that a phenomenon known as “creaky voice,” a kind of speech affect that sounds like staccato bursts from the back of the throat, is especially prevalent among young American women. Sound familiar? Listen as Bob and I discuss the creaky among us.

​
Και εδώ βρίσκετε όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα podcasts του Lexicon Valley.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Και, για να ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει, να και μια περιγραφή από ηλεμήνυμα ακροατή (στα 2 λεπτά της παραπάνω εκπομπής):

Lexicon Valley: a pair of aging _flâneurs_, sitting at the philologists’ club, sifting with bony fingers through the leaves of worm-eaten etymologies and foxed hermeneutic journals that are bound in hide and sealed with the horse glue of Anglo-Frisian decay. It’s fucking brilliant.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά αυτό το νήμα μού το θύμισε. Προσπαθούσα να αξιολογήσω προχτές ένα λεξικό που προορίζεται, υποτίθεται, για τα αμερικάνικα κολέγια. Ξεφύλλιζα ψηφιακά τις πρώτες του σελίδες και κάποια στιγμή διάβασα τον ορισμό μιας από τις σημασίες του _abuse_: attack with contumelious language. Το επίθετο _contumely_ είναι μια δύσκολη λέξη. Το _contumelious_ κάποιοι το θεωρούν archaic. Και πάντα απορώ πώς είναι δυνατό να ερμηνεύεις μια απλή και συνηθισμένη λέξη με μιαν άλλη που ξέρουν μόνο κάποιοι φιλόλογοι — και να επιμένεις να θεωρείσαι λεξικογράφος!


----------

